# Khorne Lord Build



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

I am starting a Khorne themed army and for my HQ I will be either using a daemon prince with wings and warptime or a chaos lord with mark of Khorne, Juggernaut and a daemon weapon.

Please tell what you think of this build and what i should change with him.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Just take lightning claws on the lord, its more dependable and on average you will get just as many kills as a average roll of 5-7 on the daemon weapon.


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

I second the Lightning Claws. The re-rolls to wound will benefit you almost as much as the +2d6, without the risk of horribly killing yourself and being useless. Costs less too, which is always a plus.

Also, i'd remove the Juggernaut. That prevents him from riding in transports, and footslogging Chaos Lords = dead Chaos Lords.


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah I have a lord with lightning claws already if it doesn't work too well. I guess I will just use him in big games with a hundred kids that just play vanilla space marines.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Daemon Prince every time...


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

bishop5 said:


> Daemon Prince every time...


Not with just a Mark of Khorne...

Better off being Unmarked with Warptime and call him Khorne.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Still in a fun game a Lord on Juggernaut running forward with a 20 man berzerker body guard would be a hell of a sight.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> Still in a fun game a Lord on Juggernaut running forward with a 20 man berzerker body guard would be a hell of a sight.


Until a guard blood or wolf player hit the field and shits all over the nicely painted, very fluffy unit.

I hate this game sometimes.

I mean really the entire unit is all of three battle cannon shots away from oblivion, even the lord.


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> Still in a fun game a Lord on Juggernaut running forward with a 20 man berzerker body guard would be a hell of a sight.


Trust Me it is, until the owner of my local store started guard allied with grey knights, it ends badly.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Mr.Juggernaught said:


> I am starting a Khorne themed army and for my HQ I will be either using a daemon prince with wings and warptime or a chaos lord with mark of Khorne, Juggernaut and a daemon weapon.
> 
> Please tell what you think of this build and what i should change with him.


Well, if it's a Khorne themed army, a psyker Daemon Prince is a lot less Khorney than one with MoK.
Which is how I run mine.
Wings are a good idea, though I don't take them, I just follow the Land Raider around and take care of those pesky Melter-using squads. Among other things.
I love Juggernaughts and Bloodfeeders; though I wish we could get the Axe of Khorne instead of the latter.
Don't forget a Plasma Pistol.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> Just take lightning claws on the lord, its more dependable and on average you will get just as many kills as a average roll of 5-7 on the daemon weapon.


Strange, my average is 9.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I usually go with:

Lord - MoK, Pair of Lightning Claws, Combi-flamer - 140 pts

6 PW attacks on the charge with rerolls to-wound is nice. The flamer is an extra, but I've come to love it.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't use them because they're terrible.

But if you are obliged to use one in flavor of an army, use the daemon weapon so you can have stories of rolling box cars, or the more likely story of your lord being SO DEVOTED TO SLAUGHTER GOD he kills himself.


----------



## Uilleam (Nov 23, 2009)

Daemon Prince FTW! Seriously, give him Wings and Warptime. Just think of Warptime as him tapping into the Blessing of Khorne or something.

Princes are faster than lords, more resilient (they aren't gonna get sucker punched and killed by a powerfist), have higher WS S T W characteristics and they thrash tanks for cheap! Take 2 and call me in the morning as a doctor would say. You'll feel much better.


----------

